# Acana Pacifica vs Orijen 6 fish.



## lancewil27 (Aug 19, 2010)

Hi everyone, I'm new.
My dog Wilbur is 10. He is a Golden Retreiver/ Yellow Lab Mix..He is 60 pounds. In great health.
I have a partial disability so I walk him briefly 4-5 times a day for him to go to the bathroom. My wife died 2 years ago, so it is just me and my buddy Wilbur.
He gets little exercise. Can high protein hurt him since he exercises very little ?

Since the recalls 3-4 years ago, I had been rotating his foods with Orijen Adult, California Natural ( the Lamb, and the Herring), and Innova adult.

I've read about Natura products being sold to Proctor and Gamble, so I'm scared to buy those anymore.
I was going to try the Orijen 6 Fish and rotate it with the Acana Wild Prairie.
The Orijen 6 Fish is 40% protein and the Acana Pacifica is 34 % protein. I know tney are both made by Champion Pet foods..
Orijen 6 Fish is $80 and Acana Pacifica is $68 by me..Other than the protein % is there really a difference for the $12..?

And am I correct to now avoid the California Natural and Innova..
thank you
ken and Wilbur


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Ken(and Wilbur)...what a great name for a Dog by the way.

I believe the primary difference between most of the Acana/Orijen foods is the amount of meat/fish in the food. Most of the ingredient lists are very much similar. 

They are both outstanding foods and I doubt we'll come to any conclusion whether or not its "worth it" to spend the extra for the additional protein. I do tend to agree w/ the "more meat is better crowd" so by that I would say that Orijen IS probably the better food. 

Possibly splitting hairs though. 

As far as more protein hurting Wilbur...believe the experts out here will agree that is probably not possible unless he has some health issues. 

More protein will help Wilbur and there is some real evidence that it might even help prevent/slow down cancerous tumors. 

Regarding the P & G issue...oh man, that is one we've debated long and hard out here. Net/net-no one really knows for certain. Personally, I didn't like the takeover. But can anyone say the food has degraded? No, we cannot. On paper, all of the Innova Foods continue to be outstanding. 

good luck and welcome.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Hi and welcome! :biggrin:

Great post by Kevin, I agree 100%.

It is probably splitting hairs. Both are excellent kibble. There is also Acana Grasslands. You could possibly rotate between these three Acana kibbles?

Good luck! :smile:


----------

